# looking for a soap planner



## deg195 (May 18, 2013)

Hi all- I am looking to purchase a soap planner to plane the tops and side of a soap batch that I recently made- where do I find such a thing?  I saw BB has bevelers but I am thinking this is defferent than what I am looking for...
Thanks, Barb


----------



## Nevada (May 18, 2013)

Bud makes splitters on Etsy

Here is the you tube
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-foLDgI1P9I[/ame]


----------



## new12soap (May 18, 2013)

try googling 'soap planer"

http://www.etsy.com/listing/117882707/wooden-soap-planer-and-beveler-all-in

here is one


----------



## deg195 (May 18, 2013)

New12soap- thanks, I have been googling but not on etsy this is exactly what I am looking for!!!yay


----------



## lsg (May 18, 2013)

I got mine from 
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-beveler.html


----------



## Medieval Soap (May 20, 2013)

Hi, I the owner of Medieval Soap; the etsy link given above was to my shop.

I noticed I had a lot of traffic coming from this site and found the post 

It's $14 cheaper than soap making resource and doesn't get gummy soap residue on it like theirs does. I had one of theirs and had to keep washing it every 15-20 bars because it got gunky. The wood used for mine is much better, and stays cleaner which is awesome when you have to plane/bevel 200 bars of soap before a fair. Furthermore $39 plus shipping is steep. I make soap...I know how pricey things can get so I really strive to be affordable and fair. If for any reason you don't like mine I will let you return it no questions asked. I have sold about 40 of them and never had a return.

Also, even though mine is wood you can still wash it with warm water and simply towel dry it and let it air dry after that.

I also make log and easy cut slab molds.

Just thought I would weigh in 

Thanks,
Christina


----------



## kazmi (May 20, 2013)

Christina some of that traffic was from me.  I purchased the planer and the easy cut slab mold.   They both look awesome and I can't wait to get them and try them out.


----------



## kazmi (May 23, 2013)

I received my shipment yesterday which was VERY fast!  I will provide updates soon on how the planer (and the easy cut slab mold) works.


----------

